# brown alge on plants



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Anybody knows whats the best way to remove brown alge from my amazon swords plants. Started to cover the nice green leafs.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Chinese/Siamese Algae Eaters


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The best "live" solution is Siamese Algae Eaters and Ottocinclus Affinis.But before you try something like that you have to know that brown algae usually is created by in correct or over lighting!
What kind of light do you have on your tank how big is it and how many hours do you leave the lights on?


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Yes,I think your right over lighting thanks I'll cut back.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i dont think mine is over lit ijust have 2 nutri grow 40watt light bulbs on my 75gallon and i have brown algae on my plants. for about 12 hours a day. what would u say for me only put it on for like 10 hours then. i thought i read somwhere that plants need atleast 12hours of light


----------

